# C++ definition de classe et objet



## boubacar_de_monaco (5 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai un problème de vocabulaire qu'il faudra bien que je règle pour ecrire le rapport de mon code.

Quel est la différence entre une classe et un objet???

si je crée:
class voiture
{
};

et si je déclare:
voiture ma_voiture;

je crée un objet ou une classe?
que veut dire instancier un objet?

Merci beaucoup

Cordialement


----------



## Céroce (5 Juin 2007)

boubacar_de_monaco a dit:


> Quel est la diff&#233;rence entre une classe et un objet???



Disons que la classe c'est le moule pour fabriquer les objets. La classe est unique, elle comporte tout ce que les objets (d'ailleurs, on parle plut&#244;t d'"instances") ont de commun.
Les objets eux, sont "r&#233;gl&#233;s" diff&#233;rement.



boubacar_de_monaco a dit:


> si je cr&#233;e:
> class voiture
> {
> };
> ...


Tu ne peux pas cr&#233;er une classe. Tu peux seulement la d&#233;clarer.
Instancier un objet, &#231;a veut dire cr&#233;er un objet &#224; partir d'une classe.


----------



## Eul Mulot (5 Juin 2007)

De plus en mémoire, si tu instancies X objets, il va te falloir X fois la place nécessaire pour les stockers, alors que ta classe n'est "présente" que une seule fois tout comme ses méthodes.


----------



## claw59 (6 Juin 2007)

```
classe Voiture
{
....
};
```

La déclaration d'une classe consiste à définir les compétences d'un objet par rapport à des  types et des méthodes. Une instance consiste à utiliser ces compétences. En C++, on les utilise soit de manière constante, soit de manière statique, soit de manière dynamique.


----------



## boubacar_de_monaco (7 Juin 2007)

Merci pour vos précisions :love:


----------

